# AKS HexMapper Old School Tiles



## Nostrildamus (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this site and hope to get more involved than instantly asking a favor, but that's what led me here in the first place, in all honesty.  I used to use AKS HexMapper YEARS ago and just recently found the program again and downloaded.  I read about some "old school" tile packs that replicated the old AD&D maps such as Greyhawk and that's really what I'd like to have for it.  However, the only place I've found that might have them is the HexMapper Haven Yahoo group.  I've applied to join, but I hear the wait time can be brutal and I'd really like to be mapping for my upcoming campaign.  So, my question here is: does anyone here already have these tile sets and, if so, would you mind sending them to me?  It would be very much appreciated!

See you around!


----------



## Ebonyr (Jun 17, 2009)

I would be very interested as well.


----------



## Nostrildamus (Jun 19, 2009)

Nobody has these tiles?  Still no reply from the Yahoo group.  Anyone willing to share those tiles can have a shiny new nickel if they promise not to spend it all in one place...


----------



## Ebonyr (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll throw in another nickel as well


----------



## InkwellIdeas (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd humbly ask you to check out my own Hexographer software, linked in my signature below.  I don't know which has more features or is easier.  If you get a chance to try Hexographer out, let me know if there are some improvements you'd like to see.  I hadn't seen the AKS program until a few days ago, but I don't know anything about tile packs, sorry.


----------



## Nostrildamus (Jun 20, 2009)

indyjoe said:


> I'd humbly ask you to check out my own Hexographer software, linked in my signature below. I don't know which has more features or is easier. If you get a chance to try Hexographer out, let me know if there are some improvements you'd like to see. I hadn't seen the AKS program until a few days ago, but I don't know anything about tile packs, sorry.




I did give it a look and the software seems pretty easy to pick up.  My preference for AKS HexMapper would be based on the offline capability and the customizability of the tiles.  You can change out tile packs to create all sorts of maps, from black and white (like really old D&D), the old school Greyhawkish one like I want, and more.  It's just very customizable from that standpoint and ultra easy to use as well.  

Having said all that, if I'm unable to get the tilepacks I'm after for AKS, Hexographer definitely looks like it would do the job.  It looks like I can save maps to my system, which is nice.  If it were a program you could download and run offline, that would be especially awesome.  The usefulness of that feature comes into play when gaming and modifying the map at the gaming table on a laptop without the need for an internet connection.  At any rate, it looks like you've done a stellar job with Hexographer and kudos for offering free for people to use online!


----------



## InkwellIdeas (Jun 20, 2009)

Well,  I've got an answer to some of your concerns.

There is a "pro" version I've been working on, and one of the key features of that is making the program stand-alone.  I've just started beta testing it.  If you're interested pm me or email me at joewetzel at gmail and I'll send you a trial license.  

Another key feature of the pro version somewhat answers your other need (I think you mentioned this on another message board): you can import any png (a common image format) to replace an existing symbol.  So, if you wanted the black and white simplified hex icons, set the hex's background to white and replace the icon with your own png.  However, I haven't yet created icons that match that style, so as I said this only somewhat answers that.

(The pro version also lets you expand an existing map and add notes to hexes.)


----------



## Nostrildamus (Jun 20, 2009)

That brings in the most critical component of AKS HexMapper - it's free.  True enough, it's also unsupported by the original developer, but the fact that it's free allowed a community to pop up around it, dedicated to keeping it going and creating new tilesets for others to use.  Don't get me wrong - if I put the time and effort into coding a hexmapping program as you have, I'd definitely want to charge for it - time is money.  I'm not sure why folks offer up their work for free (like AKS), but it has a way of sticking around long after the developer moves on!


----------



## InkwellIdeas (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm looking at an initial license price of $5/year and $25/lifetime of 1-year renewing licenses.  (Right now the site has a generic paypal donation link, but soon that will change to specific links for the $5 and $25 options.)  If someone can't part with the equivalent of less than one value meal for the one-year license, there's not much more I can do.

And if you don't want to renew, your maps will still work with the free on-line version which does most of what most people want.

Also, I'm not going to leave people hanging if I give up active development/maintenance.  If that happens, I would put out a license that would have an unlimited time.

But I don't have alternate tilesets yet.  I actually may get to the simple black and white ones this week, but I can't commit to when they will be done.


----------



## Nostrildamus (Jun 20, 2009)

The black and white ones are alright (I do have those), but what I've been looking for are the color ones that mimic (exact copies of, basically) the artwork used in the 1st and 2nd ed AD&D maps, especially the World of Greyhawk.  If you came up with that sort of thing, old schoolers would especially be keen, I would imagine.  $5 for a year, $25 for a lifetime is not bad going, to be sure.


----------



## Nostrildamus (Jun 20, 2009)

I should also add that, with a downloadable version with such a tile pack and the pricing you just mentioned, I would be one of those "old school gamers" I just mentioned - that's not asking much for a great tool.  Not that I'm saying my personal opinion is important enough to shape your design work - just saying I didn't mean the last comment to sound like "I'm sure SOMEBODY would be interested."  I would!


----------



## Ebonyr (Jun 21, 2009)

Here's a link to AKS Hexmapper


----------



## Nostrildamus (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey, thanks.  Unfortunately, I already had AKS HexMapper, just not the specific tileset I'm trying to find.  I may be misremembering though, to begin with.  Time will tell, I guess, when I finally get into the Yahoo group.


----------



## Transit (Jul 11, 2009)

These links may not be the tiles you're looking for, but they still might be helpful.

http://home.zipworld.com.au/~hong/dnd/Hexes.zip

Project: RPG • View topic - Hex map tiles


----------

